
Focus and Drive, Episode 2 [video] - jchrisa
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=n9zwBWv6mN8
======
infinitone
It started off good... but then at around 8:30+ they started bashing Java
which was tolerable until it started to sound like 'Java is dead.' etc. Some
of the most interesting applications that solved hard problems such as high
availability and fail-safety are written in Java and power the systems used by
oil companies, logistics (UPS, Fedex), government (CIA)- you know, mission
critical shit that requires a bit more than some node modules and glue code.

------
icpmacdo
This could be a great show if there able to get interesting guests. Seinfeld &
Deadmau5 both have podcasts like this and driving around gives the show some
interesting visuals. The audio needs to be higher quality.

~~~
damienkatz
Thanks. Going to figure out tweaks for the audio. Still learning.

------
agumonkey
Strange to see famous bloggers (Jeff Atwood) "IRL".

